# Back from Nevada



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well went out to Nevada again and had a good time. Started out as bad as it could get but ended with alot of success.
We got out there friday night about midnight and got into our sleeping bags. It was windy and about 30 degrees so we didn't get much sleep. We got up at 5 am and packed up our stuff and headed out. We decided to go get some breakfast first then hunt all day. We went to Mcdonalds and got some food then went to our first spot. When we were getting our gear ready to make the stand, my cousin realized that his bag with his foxpro was gone. We searched the truck and couldn't find it. So we drove back down the road to we were camped that night, nothing. He was sure it was there when we pulled into Mcdonalds because he remembered getting his bullets out of it. 
So we asked if they had cameras on the parking lot and they didn't. We ended up calling the county sheriffs office and they came out and took a report. Just can't believe someone would steal stuff like that. We decided to see if anything else was missing and all my sleeping gear was gone. So after taking with the deputy we decided to try and have fun still. I had all my calling gear so we took off back to were we were going to make a stand earlier. We got about five miles out of the area and there about 300 yard off the road was a truck stuck in the mud. I thought with how bad the day has gone we should try to get some good luck by helping out these guys.
We got down to them and got the vehicles ready to be pulled out this was a bad mistake as my buddy started to go his truck just sunk too. So now we have to trucks stuck in the mud. We got to work digging and jacking we found some old railroad ties that we put under the wheels of our truck and after 3 hours finally got it up and back to the main road. We started to work on the other truck but it was now noon and the ground was completely thawed out and it was just soupy, we couldn't dig we couldn't get a jack to work. We finally came to the conclusion that we needed a tow truck. So since I had the number for the sheriffs office we would call and get a truck headed to help them.
Turns out they were from Utah to and were out hunting coyotes.[attachment=1:1g3r20y0]0312111000.jpg[/attachment:1g3r20y0][attachment=0:1g3r20y0]0312111000a.jpg[/attachment:1g3r20y0]

Well we didn't call anything in that day. So that night we were pretty bummed.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry had to start another.
The last stand of that night we did get a few to respond but wouldn't come in. So we had alittle more optimism going into the next day. 
Sunday proved to be a much much better day. We stayed in a hotel that night since I didn't have any sleeping gear. We got up early and headed out. We got back to the area we heard the dogs the night before and made another stand but nothing. So we decided to go by some farm land we knew of. We found a spot were it was hills on both sides of the road. I wanted to go off to our left but my cousin wanted to go off the right. We decided we would split up and try both. So me and one of the guys went off the hill to the left and set up. While I gave my cousin a call and he went to the right with the other guy.
I looked at the area and thought that I could get a red fox to respond so I set up and play a wood pecker call. After about five minutes of this nothing had moved so I switched to a rabbit distress. About 3 minutes in I looked out into this field that was about 400-500 yards straight out and could see something. I pulled up my binos and saw a coyote sitting down looking in my direction. I watched him for a minute when he stood up and let out a challenge howl. I was suprised that he did that because I was just rabbit calling. Well I decided to give a challenge back to see what kind of reaction I would get. After the call I pulled up the binos again and he still hadn't moved. He was sitting there staring in our direction. So I decided to play the weaker coyote and sent out a pup distress. Boy was that the trick! The coyote started running toward us and I knew he wasn't going to stop until he was close. So I got my gun ready and when he poked out of the sage about 60 yards, boom. I just sat there shaking from the excitement that I forgot to shut off the call. I learned alot from that stand, when you can watch them the whole time and see what each call does is amazing.
We went on to call in 5 that day and got for of them. Unfortunatly I didn't get a picture of that first one. But here are the other 3 we got. All came in after a series of challenge howls and then pup distress. And all about the 13 minute mark of the stand.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

ahhh i HATE when hunting trips go like that! nice work on the dogs! im sure theres a few deer out there who are now thankful that you stuck with it and made it happen! nice work!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work! Is this the new 700? How did you like it? The stuck story reminds me of the Antelope Island incident last year where two trucks and a track hoe all got stuck....


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

No, I don't have it yet. I took the good ol Ruger 243 out this time.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate thieves. Way to stick with it. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You actually ate breakfast at McDonalds??? _/O _/O 

Good job on them yotes Mike...you sure earned 'em.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> You actually ate breakfast at McDonalds??? _/O _/O
> 
> Good job on them yotes Mike...you sure earned 'em.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

.45's favorite place to dine.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Way to help a guy in need out Mike. You got a good heart.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like a pretty rough trip glad you were able to get a few. 8)


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

To bad about your gear. As for the guy that was stuck, you are nicer than me. If someone is 300 yds off the road where they are not supposed to be, I would leave them and call them a tow truck. I have a problem with people going out through the brush.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the story Mike. Im sorry to hear that you guys lost some gear (especially a Fox Pro).

It sure sounds like you made the most of your trip though! Congratulations on the 4 dogs! Someday I hope to be cool like you 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> To bad about your gear. As for the guy that was stuck, you are nicer than me. If someone is 300 yds off the road where they are not supposed to be, I would leave them and call them a tow truck. I have a problem with people going out through the brush.


They were off the main hwy 300 yards on a dirt road. Granted they should of known better than to take the road as you could see it was muddy. The driver had just turned sixteen four days prior and just got the new truck. I told him that it was a learning experience and to learn from it.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

That is better. I took as being off the road completely.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry about you stuff being stolen. That would ruin anyone's day!!! Great job on helping the stuck truck. I've been that stuck truck before and if it wasn't for someone nice my day would of been alot longer.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i can say that other people are a godsent gift at times espesially when females think that trucks are bullet proof and can go anywhere at anytime. Good on you for helping others out


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

reb8600 said:


> To bad about your gear. As for the guy that was stuck, you are nicer than me. If someone is 300 yds off the road where they are not supposed to be, I would leave them and call them a tow truck. I have a problem with people going out through the brush.


i just dont understand some people. this is the kind of attitude that people need to get rid of. we all make mistakes and we all have to pay for them in one way or another. but when you find some one who needs help, regardless of their situation, you need to atleast offer to help them. if they refuse the offer, you can say you tried. i hate (most) fish cops more then anyone in this state. they have the attitude that they are always right, even when you can prove them wrong. basically they have no rules, but enforce every little rule on other people. anyways, i found one stuck in the snow last year in the middle of nowhere, with no cell service. he wasnt going anywhere anytime soon. turns out it was a guy i had a run in with a few months back. as much as i wanted to leave him there, i gladly offered to help him out. he was really greatful and apologized to me about the previous incident and took full responsibility. off the road or not, we need to do what we can to help each other out.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kill em all

I didnt say I wouldnt help. I said I would have called a tow truck. Let it cost them money. This is for those that disregard the rules. I have seen so many people go off where they are not supposed to. I have told a lot of them only to see them again or get rude comments from them. It is not that they made a mistake when someone if off the designated roads. It is that they dont care. They know the rules and they ignore them. In my opinion let it cost them when they do it. 

Bad attitude, I dont think so. I will help those in need but when it is a result of being where they shouldnt be, it will not be free. Dont think I have not helped people because I have, lots of them. I dont know how many gallons of fuel I have given away because someone rode further than they should have and dont carry extra fuel.


----------

